# U.S. House considers repealing 22nd Amendment



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*More information...*

Check this out!!!

http://www.end22.com/


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

You should start learning to do more research than what your alarmist "news" sources tell you.

That bill has been introduced to every Congress going back at least to the 101st. That's 20 years. It has never gone anywhere. And if you search thomas.loc.gov, you'll see that H.J. Res. 5 hasn't gone anywhere since it was moved in February and isn't going to go anywhere. It hasn't even been voted on at the Committee level. It's the same thing that has happened the previous 9 times the bill has been introduced. It hasn't made the mainstream press because there's no reason to cover it, unless you have some agenda of alarmism. 

And what the hell does the 10th Amendment have to do with term limits of the President?


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

I understand from some of my politically-savvy friends that this bill is DEAD because it has NO co-sponsors.....let's hope it stays that way!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

BeachBow said:


> I understand from some of my politically-savvy friends that this bill is DEAD because it has NO co-sponsors.....let's hope it stays that way!!


I never thought it would go anywhere...:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Let's hope that PresBO tries to move this legislation through and he receives the same response as the President of Honduras. Stick him on an airplane and send him elsewhere.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

hoytmonger said:


> Let's hope that PresBO tries to move this legislation through and he receives the same response as the President of Honduras. Stick him on an airplane and send him elsewhere.


send him to the middle of nowhere and hope he stays there and you people that elected the guy is getting what you deserved he said there would be change BUT he didnt say it would be for the better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

